# Milltek exhaust or scorpion exhaust systems - Group buy



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I am trying to set up a group buy for milltek or scorpion catback exhausts, resonated and non-resonated systems, as it has been far too long since there was one 

Spoken to a lady who was very helpful at JBS Auto Designs, she has a scorpion exhaust on her TT and recommend this, so it would be possible for a group buy on either of the 2 

Please post if you are interested with the model of your TT and state if it's 2 or 4 wheel dirve.

List so far:

1. tommatt90: scorpion resonated catback- 225 quattro coupe mk1 DEPOSIT PAID
2. G13N YO: scorpion non-resonated catback- 225 quattro coupe mk1 DEPOSIT PAID
3. markdowdall: milltek non-resonated 3.2 mk2 PAID
4. callum TT: resonated catback- 225 quattro roadster mk1
5. chrisevo: scorpion non-resonated
6. desmodave996: need info

Thank you


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Resonated - 225 Quattro - subject to info.

Would possibly be looking for two systems.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Mk1 1.8T BAM 4WD Roadster resonated please.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Unconfirmed prices at the min are 460 ish for milltek and 360 ish for scorpion.

Just been looknig into scorpion exhausts and I'm swaying towards these now tbh, for the build quality and pricing


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Unconfirmed prices at the min are 460 ish for milltek and 360 ish for scorpion.
> 
> Just been looknig into scorpion exhausts and I'm swaying towards these now tbh, for the build quality and pricing


Yep happy with scorpion.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Callum-TT said:


> Mk1 1.8T BAM 4WD Roadster resonated please.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thank you bud


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Callum-TT said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> > Unconfirmed prices at the min are 460 ish for milltek and 360 ish for scorpion.
> ...


Nice one  The lady on the phone has a non-res scorpion catback on her mk1 tt also, said the sound was nice but nothing too much, im going to go for resonated and then I can always remove if I want it a little louder. All depends on what driving you do I guess, long journeys etc  also heard concern of the millteks rusting.. People seem to rate scorpion higher


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I'll be after a 3.2 Mk2 Quattro one (GT100 tips)

Thanks


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Couple of links for scorpion with and without a decat:


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

markdowdall said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'll be after a 3.2 Mk2 one (GT100 tips)
> 
> Thanks


Thank you Mark 

You swaying towards Milltek or Scorpion?


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> markdowdall said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...


I think i prefer the millteks  We'll still get the lifetime warranty right? Did the lady say how long we'll have to wait?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

For those unsure of Milltek or Scorpion:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=386081&p=2891346#p2891346


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Prices for Scorpion Catback Exhaust system confirmed with either imola or daytona 100mm tips (see pic below): £363

http://www.scorpion-exhausts.com/produc ... autoid=276

100mm imola

















100mm daytona









This system is non res only, I don't think it is too loud when looking at the first video I posted and the lady said it has a nice tone too it as she didn't want anything over the top. Own personal taste of course though 

A deposit of half the amount needs to be paid for the group buy.

Mark, I have asked about your milltek too, they are getting back to me soon, they think something can be sorted with that for you too  Will keep you updated!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mark, 487 delivered for the resonated Milltek system with GT100 tips for your 3.2 mk2 TT  That is the dual GT100

Like this:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-MK2-3 ... 35c5aa40c6


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Mark, 487 delivered for the resonated Milltek system with GT100 tips for your 3.2 mk2 TT  That is the dual GT100
> 
> Like this:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-MK2-3 ... 35c5aa40c6


Awesome price! Im after the non res though  When can we have them by? i have my card at the ready!


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm after a 3.2 Mk1 Quattro


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I shall phone them for you now buddy 

Ill tell them that you will pay now if that's ok? Ill give you there number and you will have to explain who you are on the group buy etc


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

uv101 said:


> I'm after a 3.2 Mk1 Quattro


Hi mate, milltek or Scorpion? Res or non res?

Thanks


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> I shall phone them for you now buddy
> 
> Ill tell them that you will pay now if that's ok? Ill give you there number and you will have to explain who you are on the group buy etc


Thank you  Shall i PM you my number?


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> I shall phone them for you now buddy
> 
> Ill tell them that you will pay now if that's ok? Ill give you there number and you will have to explain who you are on the group buy etc


Sorry misread that haha - yeah send me there number


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Mark, I just checked and the one she quoted for was non res so my mistake, that's perfect then 

I've told her you will phone now ish, Sarah at JBS is sorting it if you ask for her 

Number is 01246 455005


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

markdowdall said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> > I shall phone them for you now buddy
> ...


No worries haha  as above


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> uv101 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm after a 3.2 Mk1 Quattro
> ...


Scorpion non res please(thats the louder one isnt it?)


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes matey that's the louder one, I'm going for that one also 

When can you pay? They require a deposit of 50% or in full if you can


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

who and how do we pay? and have we got a firm price? can sort today


----------



## chrisevo (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi mate, scorpion non-resonated 100mm Daytona cat back.

Thank you


----------



## G13N YO (Jun 7, 2013)

Scorpion non res Tom let me know when you want cash.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Good stuff Chris  prices are 363 + 13 pound shipping for that unless you can collect from them in chesterfield 

Please phone 01246 455005 and ask for Sarah and explain you are part of the group buy 

You can either pay in full or 50% now and the remaining 50% when suitable


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

uv101 said:


> who and how do we pay? and have we got a firm price? can sort today


Just realised this is for the 3.2, give me 2 mins and I will phone them to confirm


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi uv101, unfortunately scorpion don't do one for the 3.2 the lady said. 
The only option is the milltek resonated, retail 780 but with the group but 609


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Please let me know when you have paid  thank you


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

Just bought mine there  should be with me late next week!!!

Thank you so much tommatt90 we all really owe you one! If we ever do a meet up and your there ill sort you out


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Hi uv101, unfortunately scorpion don't do one for the 3.2 the lady said.
> The only option is the milltek resonated, retail 780 but with the group but 609


 

They have a decat pipe on their website.....any chance you can see what they'll do price wise on that?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

No worries at all guys you are welcome 

If ever you need any engine bolts please get mine off eBay as a thank you lol 
http://bit.ly/1elC2c4

I will ring about your decat pipe matey


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Is the decat pipe scorpion or milltek?

Cheers


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

looks like its a JBS own one


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks, they are checking stock and getting back to me


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

They have one in stock and best price is with 10% off, making it 255


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

They are ready to take payment now, so anyone who wants a non-resonated scorpion catback with either imola or daytona 100mm tailpipes please phone the number I have stated earlier in the thread 

The bargain price is £363 with a £13 P&P 

You can pay either in full or a 50% deposit and the rest when you want


----------



## chrisevo (Jun 9, 2013)

do they fit as im 10 mins from chesterfield?


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey pal, I'm pretty sure they do 50 pound an hour I think

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes mate they will fit in house, I'm having the cat back fitted at midland vw for £27 (half hours labour)

So I can't see it being much


----------



## chrisevo (Jun 9, 2013)

Brill, ill get them to fit at the same time then!

here is the scorpion daytona vs standard 






and just scorpion


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Going to call them tomorrow to ask about the "black ceramic trims" version of the daytona non res cat back ..

Might be a few quid more .. (*edit £40 more)


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

They look sweet, going for imola myself


----------



## chrisevo (Jun 9, 2013)

Any pics or vids of emola fitted??

Trying to decide myself!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Chris, there are 3 vids I posted at once which are imola 

And here are pics:

http://www.performanceexhaustsdirect.co ... haust.html


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

mullum - scorpion non-resonated catback Daytona BLACK CERAMIC TRIMS - 225 quattro coupe mk1 DEPOSIT PAID

black trims were £40 more


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

Is there anything available for the mk1 3.2?

Know Milltek have stopped making their offering and can't see anything listed on the scorpion website

Cheers


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Good stuff mullum 

Mine is being fitted on the 27th so ill post a video afterwards 

As for the 3.2, read through the thread matey 

Thank you


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Good stuff mullum
> 
> Mine is being fitted on the 27th so ill post a video afterwards
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, did actually read through but missed the scorpion detail for the 3.2.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

No worries buddy  hopefully you can find one, PITA they don't do them any more


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

is this offer this going for the scorpion ehxuats


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

yes it is mate, 363 for cat back with either imola or daytona 100mm tips


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi mate is it still £363 for the Daytona 100mm tips for my 225. And if I was to buy one what about delivery and how long would I have to wait for it? 

Cheers 
Shane


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Dave v said:


> Is there anything available for the mk1 3.2?
> 
> Know Milltek have stopped making their offering and can't see anything listed on the scorpion website
> 
> Cheers


Hi, I've been pointed to the R32OC forum because the Golf MK4 R32 cat delete will fit which is what I'm looking to do 

"Lucifer" has confirmed he's expecting stock within 7-12 days....I've ordered one!

See this

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=396361


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

uv101 said:


> Dave v said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything available for the mk1 3.2?
> ...


Cheers


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Here is a vid of mine if you want a listen to help make up your minds  I've got the Daytona pipes


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

They look and sound ace 

Message to anyone interest in purchasing- you have a week to phone Sarah at JBS to be part of this fantastic deal so don't miss out 

Details are in the thread so please read if you are interested


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

tommatt90 said:


> They look and sound ace
> 
> Message to anyone interest in purchasing- you have a week to phone Sarah at JBS to be part of this fantastic deal so don't miss out
> 
> Details are in the thread so please read if you are interested


Hiya fella

I'm interested in the scorpion with imolia tips for my 225 Quattro what time does the place shut that needs to be phoned for the group buy? I've jut seen this thread and my better halfs going to treat me


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi matey, got an email off the lady earlier saying the group but will be closing soon and to see who else is interested, I think they are open until 5  the number is in the thread for jbs, and fair play to your gf! Wish mine would do the same lol 

Cheers


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

call them, I think theyre open until 5ish ?


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

She's having her bloody nails done after work so will be shut by the time she gets home so will get one ordered tomorrow do you know if the have the exhausts in stock? Or is there a waiting period

And yeah bless her she's a good en haha


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I will let JBS know for you now 

The exhausts are made to order so about a week ish wait


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

tommatt90 said:


> I will let JBS know for you now
> 
> The exhausts are made to order so about a week ish wait


Ah not to bad then! Thanks for your efforts on this fella it's much appreciated


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

No problem at all, getting mine fitted a week Friday, can't wait. Sad I know lol


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

tommatt90 said:


> No problem at all, getting mine fitted a week Friday, can't wait. Sad I know lol


Nowt sad in that fella haha it's all good when getting a new mod for the car and especially a nice new exhaust  gonna bring her card to work with me tomorrow so I can get it ordered


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

right your going to have to help me out, when I spoke to every fucker under the sun to get a miltek for my 3.2 I couldn't get one...
here you are taking a PAID order for one 
3. markdowdall: milltek non-resonated 3.2 mk2 PAID

.... now is this PROMISED? and at what price because id bloody love one !


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi, please read through the thread. It was 4 hundred and something I think 

The offer is on still if you order quick

Thank you


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

pcrepairmandan said:


> right your going to have to help me out, when I spoke to every fucker under the sun to get a miltek for my 3.2 I couldn't get one...
> here you are taking a PAID order for one
> 3. markdowdall: milltek non-resonated 3.2 mk2 PAID
> 
> .... now is this PROMISED? and at what price because id bloody love one !


Just checking, you realise the one you've quoted there is for a MK2?


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

OHHH DAMNN ! I got excited for nothing im such a MORON!!! :roll:


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry to shatter your dreams mate. Just had this horrible feeling you would call them and say you want the same as that guy and end up paying for it!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ahh yes that order was defo for a mk2, I presumed he had a mk2


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Stueyturn said:


> Sorry to shatter your dreams mate. Just had this horrible feeling you would call them and say you want the same as that guy and end up paying for it!


Damn! I'm due to have a remap with them in the next two weeks, might ring and pester Adam @ jbs about a Decat don't know what to do. stupid scorpion, stupid miltek! :roll:


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

pcrepairmandan said:


> Damn! I'm due to have a remap with them in the next two weeks, might ring and pester Adam @ jbs about a Decat don't know what to do. stupid scorpion, stupid miltek! :roll:


I've got the non res milltek and it sounds amazing!!!
Did have the resonated and have just swapped over this week to the non resonated pipe and it just sings with the V6


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

But dude how did you get it! I can't find one to buy one


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

The previous owner purchased the resonated system as part of the forum group buy, I then managed to get hold of a non res pipe from a forum member


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Stueyturn said:


> The previous owner purchased the resonated system as part of the forum group buy, I then managed to get hold of a non res pipe from a forum member


Just so you know, I hate you... How much u pay


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Pm'd


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just got mine ordered today thanks again Matt for sorting this group buy out looking forward to receiving and getting it on the car


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Non resonated milltek is noisy as **** wish I bought a resonated one now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## straut (Aug 31, 2011)

Well i got a non res Millteck from Awesome put it on this week and was a bit worried it might be a bit too noisy but theres not much difference from standard imho so quite pleased theres nothing worse than an exhaust that makes most of its noise right on your cruising speed


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Anyone had their exhaust yet?

Getting mine tomorrow


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Anyone had their exhaust yet?
> 
> Getting mine tomorrow


Same here hopefully did you get confirmation that it was sent out today?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

Mines arrived today and fitted sounds so epic!!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

markdowdall said:


> Mines arrived today and fitted sounds so epic!!!!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Get a vid up mate would love to hear it 8)


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

Thorpy said:


> markdowdall said:
> 
> 
> > Mines arrived today and fitted sounds so epic!!!!
> ...


I shall try do one tomorrow 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Anybody else received there exhausts yet? Thoughts?

Still awaiting mine


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm still waiting to hear, but mine will probably take a bit longer as its a special order ..


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

Give Sarah a call or drop her an email for a update 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Had a message from Sarah today scorpion had taken orders for 20 when I ordered mine so going to get a call when I should be expecting delivery


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mine has been fitted, sounds good but does not fit right lol, will be on the phone to scorpion first thing


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh. Dear. God.

Here we go.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Tell me about it, JBS have been more than helpful and great with everything so no fault of theirs at all.

Had the work done at midland vw, great set of lads who know what they are doing and they said that they were not happy with the exhaust system. It just will not line up. They fit mainly milltek sytems and haven't fitted a scorpion system in a while, and they probably hope this is the last one they will be fitting lol!

Just a bit gutting, wait to see what scorpion say tomorrow


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Tell me about it, JBS have been more than helpful and great with everything so no fault of theirs at all.
> 
> Had the work done at midland vw, great set of lads who know what they are doing and they said that they were not happy with the exhaust system. It just will not line up. They fit mainly milltek sytems and haven't fitted a scorpion system in a while, and they probably hope this is the last one they will be fitting lol!
> 
> Just a bit gutting, wait to see what scorpion say tomorrow


Ahh man the sucks  I actually seen a post on this forum about a scorpion system not fitting correctly. The chap was fairly local to the scorpion factory and they made up a new system and fitted it for him there and then, Let us know how it all goes.

Mark

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

markdowdall said:


> I actually seen a post on this forum about a scorpion system not fitting correctly.


yeah I read that too - a while ago - I've been looking for it but couldnt find it.
Not much good if you dont live near them though eh. 
And if youve had to pay a garage to find out it doesn't fit. 
And wait for them to make another one.
And then have to pay petrol, time, to get to Scorpion and back.


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

mullum said:


> markdowdall said:
> 
> 
> > I actually seen a post on this forum about a scorpion system not fitting correctly.
> ...


Oh yeah I completely agree with you. Did you order a scorpion system too?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Aye

How can scorpion keep putting out systems that don't fit ? I mean how hard can it be to have some sort of a jig or template or something ?


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

mullum said:


> Aye
> 
> How can scorpion keep putting out systems that don't fit ? I mean how hard can it be to have some sort of a jig or template or something ?


It does seen very odd alright, hopefully all you scorpion chaps will be sorted out 

Keep me updated 
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Phoned scorpion, looks like I'll be going up there which isn't ideal at all.

It was either that or take the exhaust off the car and send it them back, which wasn't an option as I would be without the car :/

They said it's usually down to incorrect fitment, but I can't see it being that as the centre pipe was rotated and the exhaust was in the best place it could be.

I will keep you all updated


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Phoned scorpion, looks like I'll be going up there which isn't ideal at all.
> 
> It was either that or take the exhaust off the car and send it them back, which wasn't an option as I would be without the car :/
> 
> ...


Ahh man  that's not good at all, at least you know you'll be leaving there with everything sorted and you can enjoy the noise on the way home 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It'd be a 6 hour return drive for me, to either JBS or Scorpion


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

It's 3 hour round trip for me if the traffic ain't shi*.

Just gotta find time around work and uni...
Will be asking for petrol money too if they find the system they sold me is defective


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just come on to this thread to see the not so welcome updates!! Has anybody else had problems fitting there's? I'm still to receive mine and been quoted for £66 to fit it from my Indy! So if mines defective gonna end up costing me loads plus I live in portsmouth so the trip to scorpion wouldn't be ideal at all


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Booked in tomorrow at scorpion so I will inform you all of how it goes.

If it doesn't fit right because it the one they sent me is defective as opposed to poor fitting then I will be expecting my travel expenses to be covered.

And good luck to them if they don't cover it, I will make it my personal mission to make sure every forum knows about their lack of service, but time will tell


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm sure you'll mention/they'll know - there's a lot of people on here who have ordered systems. As they're still making them, and if it turn out to be their error - say these words - "class action" :-|

But lets see what happens first eh.


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Booked in tomorrow at scorpion so I will inform you all of how it goes.
> 
> If it doesn't fit right because it the one they sent me is defective as opposed to poor fitting then I will be expecting my travel expenses to be covered.
> 
> And good luck to them if they don't cover it, I will make it my personal mission to make sure every forum knows about their lack of service, but time will tell


Bloody scorpion I hope they get it sorted for you guys soon!

Got my pal to take a quick vid of me driving off with my milltek If anyone wants to have a listen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYaIQ-c ... ata_player

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

mullum said:


> I'm sure you'll mention/they'll know - there's a lot of people on here who have ordered systems. As they're still making them, and if it turn out to be their error - say these words - "class action" :-|
> 
> But lets see what happens first eh.


+1 have you any news on when your expecting delivery of yours fella?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

See it's weird how they are still making all yours but mine got sent out when I paid after some, I told them I needed it in time for fitting and I got it last min in the end. I should of had it a couple days prior but they couldn't send out cause a machine they used to make mine broke apparently.

So I don't know if they were rushed :/

Roll on tomorrow anyway, hopefully this time tomorrow my exhaust will be looking as it should


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

daztheblue1976 said:


> .... any news on when your expecting delivery of yours fella?


No, but the nice girl at JBS said Scorpion "would be releasing that batch soon".
Mine is a special order with black tips though, and I'm not in any hurry ...


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

tommatt90 said:


> See it's weird how they are still making all yours but mine got sent out when I paid after some, I told them I needed it in time for fitting and I got it last min in the end. I should of had it a couple days prior but they couldn't send out cause a machine they used to make mine broke apparently.
> 
> So I don't know if they were rushed :/
> 
> Roll on tomorrow anyway, hopefully this time tomorrow my exhaust will be looking as it should


Yeah seems strange a machine broke with the exhaust they were making for you and then it doesn't fit right!! Hope you manage to get everything sorted tomorrow! Shouldn't have to come down to you having to go to scorpion to get yours sorted! Hope your going to mention to them that there's about another 20 of us that bought from the same batch that you did?

Maybe this is the reason we are still waiting for ours machine broke or something

Let us know how you get on fella


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

tommatt90 said:


> See it's weird how they are still making all yours but mine got sent out when I paid after some, I told them I needed it in time for fitting and I got it last min in the end. I should of had it a couple days prior but they couldn't send out cause a machine they used to make mine broke apparently.


"mine got sent out when I paid after some" ??

When I hear that they didn't send it when they said they would (correct?) and that they gave excuses (broken machine) it's not very encouraging ..

Don't get fobbed off tomorrow (I know you won't) and make sure they know you'll be giving us a full report afterwards ;-)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

They are probably sending them in batches to JBS - hence the delay ..


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

mullum said:


> daztheblue1976 said:
> 
> 
> > .... any news on when your expecting delivery of yours fella?
> ...


Well fingers crossed they get yours right aswell as ours, I'm not in a big rush for mine but got my service and mot this month so wanted to get it all done at the same time to save more trips to the garage!


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

tom which Scorpion did you get?, I bought the Imola pipes first and although it sounded ace the pipes did stick out too far and that was an issue with others who bought them. The left pipe wasn't straight either, probably damaged in transit. Scorpion asked me to go to their HQ in Derbyshire and I got it exchanged for the Daytona pipes. I didn't get any costs for travel just lots of cups of tea. It was so freezing cold on the day I went I just sat in the reception bit all day while they made it. I believe i got the first ever Daytona Pipe  It does look a lot better though.

From



To


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Guzi said:


> tom which Scorpion did you get?, I bought the Imola pipes first and although it sounded ace the pipes did stick out too far and that was an issue with others who bought them. The left pipe wasn't straight either, probably damaged in transit. Scorpion asked me to go to their HQ in Derbyshire and I got it exchanged for the Daytona pipes. I didn't get any costs for travel just lots of cups of tea. It was so freezing cold on the day I went I just sat in the reception bit all day while they made it. I believe i got the first ever Daytona Pipe  It does look a lot better though.
> 
> From
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for mine with imola tips!! Well I'm hoping from the problems u had and the others that had problems scorpion have got there act together with it, but it doesn't sound too promising :?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Just finished uni so now for the 90 min trip to scorpion, will let you all know how it goes. Not promising as it's happened before, I really want the imola tips, they design of them is different to that in the pictures too, they do look better now but no good if fit is shit lol


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

tommatt90 said:


> Just finished uni so now for the 90 min trip to scorpion, will let you all know how it goes. Not promising as it's happened before, I really want the imola tips, they design of them is different to that in the pictures too, they do look better now but no good if fit is shit lol


Good luck fella be very interested in your findings and outcome from today ?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi guys, exhaust has been fitted and is all good now. 
Had a problem on the way though which wasn't great, DV hose popped straight off and caused all sorts of problem on a national speed dual carriageway lol.

Scorpion were blaming the pipewerx dp and decat for fitment, but I've never heard of anyone else having any problems with pipewerx.

The managed to rotate the centre pipe and sort of get it lined up, not perfect though. I was then asked to sit in the waiting room so i'm guessing some bodging went on lol??

Couldn't prove who was at fault either way, but given the choice in the future I will not be going for scorpion, i'll more than likely go for a custom system. We shouldn't buy a system then have to go out of our way to make alterations for it to fit.

The scale of things at the company did seem good however, a lot of young workers though, dare I say 'chavs' lol which didn't fill me with too much confidence.

But it's on as best as it can be, pics to follow


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

They do have a point about having other manufactures parts being used as well as Scorpions, but I didn't have a DP just the standard cat, basically they made the pipes the wrong size in the first place. I had to had have the centre pipe cut. So long as you're sorted now, look forward to the pics.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I do think it'd be worth mentioning if you've got other aftermarket exhaust parts on there :-/

Mine arrived today, in a plastic bag (with cardboard and foam around the tips etc).


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

glad you got sorted in the end tom...just received mine today i was offered one with daytona tips yesterday so grabbed it i wanted imola tips but with the problems people seem to have had before and yours it made my mind up to change!

looks a very nice system, just got to get to the garage now and get it on

thanks again tom for your work in this group buy


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cheers matey and you are very welcome  Hopefully yours goes on sweet, let us know when it's done


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

tommatt90 said:


> Cheers matey and you are very welcome  Hopefully yours goes on sweet, let us know when it's done


I'm booked in on the 19th for service & mot and exhaust fitting should keep them busy oh and
A dodgy hand brake


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Mine went on today. Disappointed.


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

mullum said:


> Mine went on today. Disappointed.


What's wrong with it? Mines going on tomorrow


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

mullum said:


> Mine went on today. Disappointed.


 :?:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Well it's not as loud as I'd hoped, and the fitting didn't go well. They said that when it was unpacked they discovered a piece was bent and that this is the reason for this result :



















I don't know what to believe but I know I'm gutted.

They suggested cutting a tip off, putting a piece in and welding it. I can't help but think some more fettling might have got it right but the guy was adamant there was no way.
All I know is that it was getting late in the day (7.30pm), I was there, not much fettling was done at all.


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

mate I'm absolutely gutted for u! Did you not take it out of the packaging when you received it? And is it a place you use regular who fitted it for you?

I'd be very suspicious as surely they would have seen it bent before installing it on your car? :?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

daztheblue1976 said:


> mate I'm absolutely gutted for u! Did you not take it out of the packaging when you received it? And is it a place you use regular who fitted it for you?
> 
> I'd be very suspicious as surely they would have seen it bent before installing it on your car? :?


First time I've used them - TT knowledgable so I thought they'd be sympathetic to getting it right.
Before it went on I did see a bent bit yes. When I inspected it at home all seemed good but perhaps I missed it ? I mean, it was delivered in a god damn plastic bag !
The bent bit was the short pipe out of the back box. I wish I'd photographed it.

What could I do, accuse them of causing the dent ? It was awkward, I wasn't made to feel as though I could say anything. They just kept saying it was Scorpions fault. I went to them to avoid all this but they werent interested in trying any more movement. It was all a bit rushed as in I'd say 1 hour 30 minutes they were fitting an r32 arb, rear shocks and the cat back.


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sounds like they have truly fobbed u off there fella. bang out of order! I took mine out of the packaging too before I took it to the garage today for fitting and defo would have noticed a bend like that! Like you said yourself it was all good at home! And looking at the tip welds on these exhausts must have taken a good fall or wack to
Get that type of bend in it

I too got one with Daytona tips not the black special ones like you! You said it wasn't loud enough is it not much louder then stock then?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It's deeper but only slightly louder.

It was more of a dent than bent. Imagine the end of the pipe, it was dented inwards on the edge. 
I mean, if I wanted to cause a dent like that I'd image it'd take a serious whack.

It just seemed to me though, that one they put the main pipe in - that was that, there was no attempt to twist it slightly to get everything just right. When I suggested they try that I was told it wouldn't do anything.


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Got me thinking about mine now!! Sure it looked straight when I unpacked it mine too came in a plastic bag looking like an oversized guitar, and I know what you mean about being awkward think I might have said something though (tight northerner)

It's quite alot of money ain't it to be left with it like that! Is there anything you can do as in contacting scorpion to see where you stand?


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

mullum said:


> It's deeper but only slightly louder.
> 
> It was more of a dent than bent. Imagine the end of the pipe, it was dented inwards on the edge.
> I mean, if I wanted to cause a dent like that I'd image it'd take a serious whack.
> ...


Priper sounds like they fobbed you off mate. Well I hope that there's something scorpion could maybe sort out for you? Will let you know what I think about mine when it's fitted tomorrow got MOT & service too so could be a very expensive day


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I dunno mate. I'm just home and I'm fed up.
Need to not think about it for a night, then think about it.
A drive across half the country to scorpion isn't what I really want to be doing either.
I said as much as I could without getting into an argument. Im also a tight northerner. It all depends on the person though doesn't it, and this person, although perfectly friendly and civil - wasnt entertaining any other idea or opinion than his. I could just feel the under current attitude, know what I mean.
But by then it was too late, other jobs had already been done and my car was up on the lift.
I'm probably going to have to just go somewhere else and ask them to fettle it or have it butchered and bodged by the same place.


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

mullum said:


> I dunno mate. I'm just home and I'm fed up.
> Need to not think about it for a night, then think about it.
> A drive across half the country to scorpion isn't what I really want to be going either.
> I said as much as I could without getting into an argument. You know it all depends on the person, and this person, although perfectly friendly and civil - wasnt entertaining any other idea or opinion than his. I could just feel the under current attitude, know what I mean.
> ...


Sounds like a proper jobs worth to me! Well I do hope u get it sorted out one way or another and yeah not ideal driving half way across the country to scorpion


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear your woes. Get in touch with Scorpion, its the same story as mine, when mine was unpacked at the garage the left pipe wasn't straight (damaged in transit). We'd already took the OEM exhaust off before I unwrapped it! and because it stuck out too far anyway when fitted I contacted Scorpion and they replaced it.


----------



## sarahmaley (Aug 16, 2013)

This is happening too much :s


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Guzi said:


> Sorry to hear your woes. Get in touch with Scorpion, its the same story as mine, when mine was unpacked at the garage the left pipe wasn't straight (damaged in transit). We'd already took the OEM exhaust off before I unwrapped it! and because it stuck out too far anyway when fitted I contacted Scorpion and they replaced it.


Mine has custom tips, so getting a replacement is going to take a while. And who's to say the replacement wont be damaged in transit too ? How many times will I need to pay a garage to take exhausts on and off ? (not a rhetorical question  )


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

well i hope you manage to get it sorted out one way or the other fella

i had mine put on today and im very pleased with it sound an all  and my car past its MOT to so very happy chappy


----------



## sarahmaley (Aug 16, 2013)

Hooray!


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

sarahmaley said:


> Hooray!


thats pretty much what i said when i seen it, well not quite Hooray more like thank [email protected]~k for that


----------



## sarahmaley (Aug 16, 2013)

Well I would have said that, but I was trying to be polite


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

sarahmaley said:


> Well I would have said that, but I was trying to be polite


  being a well mannered lady eh Sarah :lol: im just so glad i didnt have any problems. had more problems trying to bring my old exhaust home with me haha


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Good to hear 

Pictures ?

By the way I like the sound, just thought it would have been louder ..


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

mullum said:


> Good to hear
> 
> Pictures ?
> 
> By the way I like the sound, just thought it would have been louder ..


only got a couple with the iphone which cameras not the best in the world, and i know what you mean about it being louder i thought it might have been, but glad its not over loud as i would have sounded like some young lad at work with his MG zr and his £40 backbox we can hear him coming from miles away :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry to say this, but yours looks like it sticks out more on the left as well :-|

You need to shoot a picture from above like this :


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

mullum said:


> Sorry to say this, but yours looks like it sticks out more on the left as well :-|
> 
> You need to shoot a picture from above like this :


I didn't notice when I looked and took the photos maybe its the angle I'm taking the pic....or maybe your right :?

I will try the down shot on it tomorrow and see what it looks like then


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

daztheblue1976 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to say this, but yours looks like it sticks out more on the left as well :-|
> ...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Make sure you're dead center and shooting with as much symmetry as you can when you take the shot/s.


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

mullum said:


> Make sure you're dead center and shooting with as much symmetry as you can when you take the shot/s.


Yeah I will do, as I think for them photos I'm slightly aiming to the left! Hopefully this is why it's giving the impression of coming out more on the left hand side will post up tomorrow


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Here's another couple I took during the fitting :



















I'm standing dead centre and the tips just don't appear symmetrical (as well as protruding more on the left hand side).


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

With them pics one of your tips certainly doesn't sit right does it I'd say by looking at mine the right one in your pic is off a bit, it's been bugging me and tried to take a pic a min ago but the flash is terrible so will do it in the morning and report back my findings


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

This is definitely happening way too much, surely this is down to scorpion? If you have a standard cat and dp and are having the same problems I had too.

Tbh mine could of been bent too, they aligned mine but now I get a lovely rattle whenever I hit a slight bump in the road, great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

pleased to say mines very straight and symmetrical think maybe the angle i had taken the photo from yesterday gave the illusion of hanging out more on one side


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

daztheblue1976 said:


> pleased to say mines very straight and symmetrical think maybe the angle i had taken the photo from yesterday gave the illusion of hanging out more on one side


In all your pics, the tail pipes don't look like they are central to the rear valance cut outs (although it could be camera angle)

I'd not be happy with it thats for sure! Looks like the spacing is wrong! :evil:


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

i think u may be right i have just been able to go out and have a proper look the tail pipes look far to low down and looking at the backbox too that looks very close to the ground, i would be very worried going over speed bumps


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

couple more shots


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks good Daz


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

That looks miles better!! 8)

Was obviously the angle the photo's were taken


----------



## G13N YO (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm so glad I sent my scorpion back in exchange for the milltek non res system. Having fitted next Saturday at JBS themselves for very good price, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

They say the camera never lies but mine as!! Been getting myself bang at it thinking its all over the place but I think I'm happy with it now

Hope u manage to get a good conclusion with yours Mullum on to the next mod for me bigger wheels


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

That's mine, could a bit higher and rattles like **** lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Just a quick update.

Jbs have given truly first class service, actively contacting me and putting scorpion themselves in touch with me (thanks Sarah) to help me get it sorted.
Both Jbs and scorpion have offered to get the alignment right if I go to either of them. Problem is that's a 6 hour round trip for me - unless I'm going in that direction anyway.

Although the depth is equal on both sides now, the height remains uneven. After watching the garage try to rotate the centre pipe it looks as though its one or the other - but not both, uneven depth or uneven height. There's also a bit of a rattle going on now :-(


----------



## R6MPR (Oct 27, 2013)

you would think a company who must make loads of exhaust would have there jigs tryed and tested before putting them on the market for sale, as they are not a cheap item i can under stand why people are not happy poor show i think


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

This alleviated the rattle, initially : 
viewtopic.php?t=443634


----------



## mosmadsam (Nov 28, 2012)

Damn I only went and ordered my scorpion cat back from JBS this morning, could've saved myself £20


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

saved £20 how ?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

You could of saved more by going onto euro car parts and buying it with the 25% discount code for about 220. Then buying my scorpion centre pipe for 50. Cheap system right there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mosmadsam (Nov 28, 2012)

mullum said:


> saved £20 how ?


Well a tenner actually didn't realise you don't get free p&p in group buy - JBS are advertising the Daytona tip version for £387 inc free p&p


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You sure you want this exhaust with all the fitting problems mentioned in this thread.

I would go for Blueflame or Miltek.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes personally don't even bother with scorpion, I wouldn't want anyone to. Not unless you love within half an hour from them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Live** lol iphone autocorrect fail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G13N YO (Jun 7, 2013)

If anyone is interested in a milltek non res catback system let me know as I will have one for sale soon. Had exhaust fitted but not 100% happy with sound as I was expecting it louder so I will be going down the custom route. Exhaust has been on for a month or so, will be removed and polished up ready for sale within the next week. Will be looking for around 380 O.N.O.

Thanks


----------



## Sd TT (Jan 6, 2016)

> If anyone is interested in a milltek non res catback system let me know as I will have one for sale soon. Had exhaust fitted but not 100% happy with sound as I was expecting it louder so I will be going down the custom route. Exhaust has been on for a month or so, will be removed and polished up ready for sale within the next week. Will be looking for around 380 O.N.O.
> 
> Thanks


G13n yo

Hi did you ever sell the exhaust???


----------



## Sd TT (Jan 6, 2016)

Does anyone know, if I was to change my exhaust will it still pass track day noise levels. Looking at the milltek non res, and hope to go full system in due course, but start with cat back for now.

Cheers


----------



## intott (Apr 7, 2015)

Easily. Iv had a milltek dp and decat with 2.75 cat back and was lass then 90db. Not sure about non res but my guess it will still be a whisper compared to most track limits


----------



## Sd TT (Jan 6, 2016)

Any one else have any thoughts, I'm assuming your correct Intott, as looking at milltek web sight they say 'for track' on some parts. 
But looking further I noticed that cat back for my 225, is a 3" pipe, but the car has I understand 2.75" pipes. Does the kit come with an adapter or do I have to change the lot. (Assuming not). Any experience out there?


----------



## spikett (Apr 24, 2016)

Anyone know if Miltek still make the exhaust for the 3.2? Went to the TT shop a couple of months ago and they said they only do Scorpion ones for it now.

Been wanting to add some mods to the car but a nuisance fault code keeps popping up related to the cat so don't want to make any changes until I get to the bottom of it. If it is just the cat then I'll have to add a sports cat to the list of modifications. Anyone mixed and matched a miltek sports cat with a scorpion exhaust?


----------

